# Divine Maltese Has A Puppy Available



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love looking at Divine's web site. For those who don't know...they are one of the very best breeders of Maltese in the U.S. For those who may be thinking of an addition.... they have a male available that they say will likely be small. They prefer someone who has a Maltese or who has had one in the past.

They say the new owners will have to come and pick him up. He is in New Orleans so I guess now is not the best time to contact them!! But in a few days it may be OK.....

http://www.divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a cutie!







I sure wish I could afford him...








I hope he and his family are safe.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

does anyone know how much this little boy is???? We're considering a second Maltese. 

I am thinking 1500-2000 range? I know breeders vary by their reputation and also their region...


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh how I would love to have another bundle of love!!







Wish I were closer and had more money!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Aug 29 2005, 04:18 PM
> *does anyone know how much this little boy is????  We're considering a second Maltese.
> 
> I am thinking 1500-2000 range?  I know breeders vary by their reputation and also their region...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95138*


[/QUOTE]

I don't know how much this one will be but about a half year ago (maybe longer) I e-mailed to them about a male maltese puppy and their response was $2500. This one maybe more or less??


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 29 2005, 05:58 PM
> *What a cutie!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure if thats his picture....but I'm sure hes adorable, he'll find a great home


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

He is adorable. Lacey would not appreciate a brother.


----------

